# What's your landscape's like?



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello

here's a part of mine before winter.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow!!! That is beautiful!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!

Here is some of our scenery.... just about an 1 1/2 hours away from home. I took these on a trip a few years ago.
It is dry and dusty in the valley where we actually live. Mostly agriculture and homes with the water brought in by aqua-ducts, but ...
we live where you can be at the beach or the mountains in an hour and a half!!!! I say that's not so bad!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

NH lakes region with the white mountains in the background.


----------

